# what if??



## I_love_cubes (Jan 28, 2009)

Eastsheen mad pyraminxes,megaminxes,square1es etc.?

lol speedcubing will be a lot better


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Wrong, their megaminxes wouldn't be able to cut corners at all, the chinese pyramines are good enough, and taking out the spring in a mf8 Square-1 produces the same effect.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm going under the assumption that anyone can continue on the "What If" idea.

What if V-cube surprised everyone and released every V-cube, in black and white, tommorow? Speedcubing would be alot more fun then. (especially 4x4 solving)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 28, 2009)

What if the rubik's cube never existed? Would we all be speedpyraminxing?


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 28, 2009)

What if Erno Rubik never existed?

Would this forum exist?


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 28, 2009)

What if you just thought for a little more and found the answer yourself?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jan 28, 2009)

what if this turned into a mega spamming thread......


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

What if I learned PLLs and OLLs?


----------



## tim (Jan 28, 2009)

What if you didn't use a stupid title?


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

What if I came back to do a 3rd what if due to boredom?


----------



## MistArts (Jan 28, 2009)

What if I blew up the world?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 28, 2009)

MistArts said:


> What if I blew up the world?



We would have a lot less to worry about lol.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

What if we had a lot less to worry about?

(New idea. One person poses a what if question, and the next poster answers in their opinion and introduces another what if question!)


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 28, 2009)

What if you never said that?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

Then this thread would be 3 posts shorter.

What if all twisty puzzles suddenly dissapeared off the face of the earth?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 28, 2009)

Derrick Eide commits suicide 

What if they suddenly all came back after Derrick commits suicide?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 28, 2009)

Derrick would be pissed whether he's looking down at us, up at us, or as a big beautiful tree


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd take his cubes 

Whats if cubes weren't cubes?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha big beautiful tree I got that!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 28, 2009)

"Whats if cubes weren't cubes?"

Then they would all morph into giant megaminxes and have their own minds, then they would roll around on earth crushing anything in their paths, and the only way to stop them is to dial 123-AKKERSDIJK.

What if what I just typed wasn't a joke?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 28, 2009)

That would explain the pentagon shaped craters replacing my neighbors' houses.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

Then we wouldn't be called cubers.

What if someone robbed a rubik's.com factory of all the production equiptment?

Edit: Robert -y beat me to it.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 28, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> "Whats if cubes weren't cubes?"
> 
> Then they would all morph into giant megaminxes and have their own minds, then they would roll around on earth crushing anything in their paths, and the only way to stop them is to dial 123-AKKERSDIJK.
> 
> What if what I just typed wasn't a joke?



There is a giant megaminx outside my out must...dial!!

The number is actually 708-AKKERSDIJK, duh.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 28, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > "Whats if cubes weren't cubes?"
> ...



Ah but in the future, you will have to dial 123-AKKERSDIJK, when Erik gets extremely lucky in a comp 

What would happen if everyone in the world could suddenly solve a rubik's cube?


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 28, 2009)

Then the world will be ruled by rubik's cubes and we would all hold very high social status for being able to solve them fast.

What if when they ruled earth they learned to hate themselves and there was a cube civil war? A four way war between meffert's, eastsheen's, rubik's, V-cube's??? WHO WOULD WIN!?!?!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 28, 2009)

What if a mod puts this thread in off-topic? (please)


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

Then cubers would just be called people and we wouldn't be anything special, just considered to have fast fingers.

What if someone responded to my previous what if?

Edit: people keep beating me to posts. I wonder how many people are waiting for the next what if right now...


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Then the world will be ruled by rubik's cubes and we would all hold very high social status for being able to solve them fast.
> 
> What if when they ruled earth they learned to hate themselves and there was a cube civil war? A four way war between meffert's, eastsheen's, rubik's, V-cube's??? WHO WOULD WIN!?!?!



V-cubes because they are bigger.

What if DIY's kept hybridding with each side in that war and couldn't be trusted not to pop?


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2009)

What if this thread was never made? :confused:


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

Then I would have been learning the AVG edge pairing method for the past 15 minutes.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jan 29, 2009)

ok good iddea guys can a mod move this?


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 29, 2009)

What if I actually got credit for this brilliant idea?
Note: I would have made a 'then' statement, but the previous 'what if' was answered and another 'what if' wasn't asked due to their disregard of the direction of this forum.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Then nothing would happen. No one said you didn't get credit.

What if Pochman got his vision back?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 29, 2009)

Then he could do other solves beside blindfolding

What if everyone speedcubed?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

we wouldn't be "special" and I would hate the fact that I'm still not stable sub 30 yet even more

what if speedcubing became an olympic event


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Then everyone here would be happy.

What if DIY's couldn't be made anymore?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello store bought.

What if I got a WR?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

You'd probably lose it right away.

What if Dan Brown didn't make that unnecessarily long tutorial?


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 29, 2009)

Then all those who ended the video do to it's obnoxious length would probably find another video... AND! I wouldn't see that god damn name again, I'm so sick of it.

What if Dan Brown never existed!?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't learn how to solve a cube until badmephisto showed up in a search engine.

What If I answered my own question?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

Thing would be rather awkward.

What if stackmats self-destructed in... 15 seconds?


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 29, 2009)

There wouldn't be any speedcubers! 

What if God is real?


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 29, 2009)

we would have to be under 15 secs for every thing

what if the wr was 1.XX


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Then Erik would be practicing right now.

What if (He who shall not be named) returns? 

*Derrick Eide starts responding*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 29, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> I'd take his cubes
> 
> Whats if cubes weren't cubes?



Then people Rubik's would have to make different sized Rubik's Roll's.

(He who shall not be named) would be fast, but would not break WR's anymore...maybe 4x4, 5x5, and magic, but not for long because of Oliver (Magic), Erik (4x4/5x5), and Nakaji (4x4/5x5)...and many others.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2009)

We're not talking about Lord Voldemort?

What if we were?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

people would be shouting "mudbloods" sooner or later

what if smoking was allowed at comps


also:


4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> There wouldn't be any speedcubers!
> 
> What if God is real?


I would eat my own shorts with a bit of ketchup


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Then Many of us would have lung cancer.

What if none of the fathers of cubing were never born? (Erno Rubik, Mr. Verdes, Person/people who came up with megaminx/pyraminx (don't know name(s)))


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Then Many of us would have lung cancer.
> 
> What if none of the fathers of cubing were never born? (Erno Rubik, Mr. Verdes, Person/people who came up with megaminx/pyraminx (don't know name(s)))



Meffert?

Then there will be mothers of cubing.

What if the mothers of cubing gave birth to cubes literally?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Then Many of us would have lung cancer.
> ...



I would have posted this picture much earlier!

edit: pm me for the pic (too hot for the forum)


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

That would be nasty. Cubes would all have an x-cross chromosome. And a y-perm chromosome.

What if I got the WR for the 6x6 (first person to attempt)?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 29, 2009)

Chromosome...
Then that would be really stupid. And you will end up being embarrassed by having such a slow record that Dan Cohen could beat OH.

What if someone has a huge hand that is the perfect size for OHing the 9x9x9cm cube?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Then that someone would have big hands.

What if I knew I am slow (barely sub-8-9) on the 6x6 when I posted that what if?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

You would still be twice as fast as me


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 29, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> You would still be twice as fast as me



You would be the same speed as my first try on Gabbasoft. I only did it once today (my first time) and I haven't tried a gabbosoft cube in a long time. So far the times are 2-3 times as long as my real cube times for other sizes.

What if you cannot solve any puzzles that you have DNFed before?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Then that would explain why I wil never try BF solving.

What if I figured out how to make a quadriamese megaminx?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

Then you could show us what you're talking about.

What if fish could fly?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Then there would be no fish, because they wouldn't have water flowing through their gills.

What if I made a real 11x11 using the V-cube patents?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Then there would be no fish, because they wouldn't have water flowing through their gills.
> 
> What if I made a real 11x11 using the V-cube patents?



Then you don't have a life.

What if you made it out of paper...Then it started to rain?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Then you could show us what you're talking about.
> 
> What if fish could fly?


Peta would call them air kittens


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Then there would be no fish, because they wouldn't have water flowing through their gills.
> ...



Then I would be very angry.

What If I made it out of glass.. and then dropped it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...


Then you would get so angry that your head would explode injuring any cuber caught in the explosion.

What if cubes had their own mind and could become pets?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Then I would have alot of pets.

What if those cube-pets bit people?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd disassemble them, remove the core (brains) and reassemble when it's needed


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 29, 2009)

What if I WASN'T awesome at life?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

What if I had posted that (^) first?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 30, 2009)

Then he would have posted what you said.

What if someone who has never been to a competition before suddenly shows up at one and blows away the WR's for all puzzles?


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 30, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> What if I WASN'T awesome at life?



That's not a what if question


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Then he would have posted what you said.
> 
> What if someone who has never been to a competition before suddenly shows up at one and blows away the WR's for all puzzles?



Yeah, and here's the scrambles:

3x3x3 - U2

4x4x4 - r

5x5x5 - L'

3x3x3 BLD - (R U)*105

4x4x4 BLD - R2 L2 r2 l2

5x5x5 BLD - R2 r2 M2 l2 L2

I'll add more later.
What if I never get time to?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 30, 2009)

Then the WCA would have to use other ones, and that person might not break the records.

What if I stop posting in this thread and get to work on my social studies project?


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

Then your social studies teacher wouldn't get mad at you.

What if the DIY spring I ordered in the mail three weeks ago came in the mail today?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Then you'd have exactly one DIY spring.

What if I made a third post?


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

No, my DIY I ordered only came with only 5, I contacted the seller and they said they'd send me a new one.


----------



## KevinK (Jan 30, 2009)

What if the 6x6 didn't lock up?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 30, 2009)

KevinK said:


> What if the 6x6 didn't lock up?



then there will be no V6b, and memyselfandpie will be a person who doesn't have a life 

what if Frank Morris boxes, and Chunk Norris cubes?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 30, 2009)

what if I finally get my results from the bloodbank and I find out I have plastic shavings in my blood


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

That would be disgusting...

What if I finally understand additional mathematics?


----------

